# Some Photos of German Soldiers With Pipes from WW2



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Found these photos of german soldiers smoking pipes during ww2. Thought some of you might find them interesting.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool photos John. I'm sure pipes would have been more than small comfort in the harsh environment of war.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

great pics.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Hehe, perhaps, given the political climate, we should avoid associating pipes with nazism.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't know if they're German but this is from WWI


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

It makes you wonder how many of those fellows survived the war....


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hopefully, the picture attached this time


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

From the leggings, I suspect that those three sitting guys are from WWI, as you said, not II.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Brinson said:


> Hehe, perhaps, given the political climate, we should avoid associating pipes with nazism.


Perhaps given distaste for political correctness we shouldn't equate "german" with "nazi" :ask:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Perhaps given distaste for political correctness we shouldn't equate "german" with "nazi" :ask:


Back in that day, that's precisely what _they_ should have done!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for these pictures, they are quite interesting.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Zeabed said:


> Back in that day, that's precisely what _they_ should have done!


I don't believe the Wehrmacht had a party affiliation. If you're prejudiced against germans that your issue.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

###


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Kevin Keith said:


> ###


Not sure why this was posted/necessary. Can you translate for those who don't read "# # #"?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Perhaps given distaste for political correctness we shouldn't equate "german" with "nazi" :ask:


Not equating Germans with Nazis. However, German soldiers fighting in World War II, however, were fighting on the behalf of leaders who belonged to the Nazi party.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

###


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Kevin Keith said:


> Because I "deleted" my message. SS men (the last two) were members of the political army and responsible for the murder of more than 6 million people, and not to be held up in any way, IMO.


If you want to edit, perhaps put in a Reason for Editing message (option) so that we can understand the intent of the post. It was confusing.

Also, I don't think that the original intent of the thread was to draw attention to Nazi's or SS men. At least that's not the way I viewed it, knowing the posting "style" history of indigosmoke.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> If you want to edit, perhaps put in a Reason for Editing message (option) so that we can understand the intent of the post. It was confusing.QUOTE]
> 
> Will do!  thanks!


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder what the german troops were smoking in those photos.

Love germans - hate nazis.

Funny story,

My grandfather was british and married a german (my grandmother) during wwII. Every time her inlaws came to visit they got into fist fights. Lasted into the 1960s - then they cooled off. Strange too, since her family was american german for a generation before the war. Just shows how these things stir up emotions - even today. You think we in NA have guilt about african slavery - imagine the guilt many germans feel about the holocaust! Just don't let anyone deny that it happened - - then how could we learn from History?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

The entire Wehrmacht swore a blood oath and a loyalty oath to Der Fooey. Those who broke that oath, such as General Beck (who resigned in *1938*) and others who participated in the June 1944 plot to kill Hitler, were the real Germans.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> If you want to edit, perhaps put in a Reason for Editing message (option) so that we can understand the intent of the post. It was confusing.
> 
> Also, I don't think that the original intent of the thread was to draw attention to Nazi's or SS men. At least that's not the way I viewed it, knowing the posting "style" history of indigosmoke.


Quite right Dave. I just thought they were interesting historical pictures of pipe smokers, and I didn't feel that by posting them I was "holding up" or glorifying NAZIs in any way any more than those who restore WW2 German airplanes are "holding up" or glorifying NAZIs. At least that's my opinion on the matter. I just saw them as an interesting historical fact.

Sorry if I upset anyone or caused any controversy. Feel free to close/delete the thread if you feel it necessary.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Sorry if I upset anyone or caused any controversy.


I don't see any controversy here; surely everyone knows that human beings can be amazingly good and outrageous bastards.

In all honesty, I'm more offended by the term "smoke nazis", which seems to me to trivialize what Hitler and his followers did.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just happened to get a box of 9 pipes for WWII German Soldiers. All 9 pipes are unsmoked and the box is still in good shape from the pics. It does have the Nazi emblem on the box and some german that I will translate once I get the package delivered. Now I am not a nazi collector or even a german ww2 collector but I belong to a Military Historical Society Group and look forward to sharing it with them. Also my Grand father has his 95th Infantry reunion and I bet he would like to show it off to his buddies(not many left this year which is sad.)


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating pictures really. The first thought that came to my mind was "I wonder what they were smoking?" 

Then the slightly bent side of me thinks "Probably not an english blend". hehehe

70 year old pictures presented this way don't carry much political impact for me, but Godwin's law and all /shrug


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brinson said:


> Hehe, perhaps, given the political climate, we should avoid associating pipes with nazism.


In what political climate was Nazism well-regarded outside of Nazi Germany itself?


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe Hitler was extremely opposed to tobacco smoking of any form. Obviously that didn't filter down into the ranks... My granddad went through the Battle of the Bulge in 2nd Battalion Rangers. If get a chance I'll ask him how many of the Germans they captured were smoking pipes. At that point weren't most of the soldiers just conscripts pulled off the streets?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I love these historical photos, such nostalgia.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I believe Hitler was extremely opposed to tobacco smoking of any form.







Whenever I see John post, I always forget that he isn't Graham Chapman.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

User Name said:


> Whenever I see John post, I always forget that he isn't Graham Chapman.


Nope, not Graham Chapman (don't get the reference actually) although I was a huge Holy Grail fan back in the day.

My reference for Hitler's anti-baccy comment came from here.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Graham Chapman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice photos, which span the test of time. Soldiers on both sides could enjoy a smoke between the horrors of battle.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool pics. Thanks


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Nope, not Graham Chapman (don't get the reference actually) although I was a huge Holy Grail fan back in the day.
> 
> My reference for Hitler's anti-baccy comment came from here.


Oh sorry StonedOG, I forgot your name was Jon too. I was talking about indigosmoke, he's the one that made that video (and has Graham Chapman as his avatar).

My bad.

I need to stop using people's names.


----------

